# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ingescheurde bisep pezen

## Gelukkig

Geacht forum
Graag leg ik het volgende probleem neer
Bij de schouder is 1 pees geheel afgescheurd en 2 ingescheurd
De bewegingen zijn pijnlijk 
Nu is er een MRI scan gemaakt die dit bevestigde
Advies van de specialist was om de twee ingescheurde pezen te hechten
Nu lees ik op internet bij een leeftijd van 70 jaar dat de operatie weinig 
zin heeft
Wie heeft hier een advies over of zelf meegemaakt
Met vriendelijke groet

----------

